# BSH 2.0T FSI Engine Performance Thread



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*BSH 2.0T FSI True Seal Intake*









The BSH *True Seal* intake is a perfect example of function meeting form in exquisite harmony. Great care was used when matching the high flow piping used throughout the kit with a carefully calibrated Mass Air Flow (MAF) sensor flange which is integrated to ensure accurate measurement of incoming air. The true seal intake features the best air box design which allows only cool air from outside the engine bay to be drawn in without needing to position the filter low to the ground. 

Additional features include a DV recirculation port and a proprietary air filter design only found in the BSH line of intakes. 

This intake comes in two variants to match both the K03 and K04 equipped vehicles. What makes these kits different is the K04 intake is setup for the OEM front mounted diverter valves found on cars that come standard with K04s while the standard intake is setup for BSH DV Relocation kits. 

BSH also has made available an anodized aluminum heat shield to separate the intake tubing from heat rising off the turbo charger. This heat shield can be added to your intake order to save our customers on shipping. 

*BSH 2.0T FSI Heat Shield*









Made out of black anodized aluminum this simple yet effective heat shield will mount to your vehicle utilizing the rear mounting pegs that the factory engine cover sits on. It's designed to block the heat rising from the exhaust manifold and the turbo, resulting in lower intake temperatures and more power.


*Benefits:*


Increased Horsepower and Torque 
Improved Throttle Response 
Easy to access Re-Useable Air Filter
Decreased Turbo 'Lag' 
Improved Fuel Economy 
Enhanced Sound of Turbo 
Installs in an Hour 
Maintains All Factory Emissions Components 
Fits Both Manual and Automatic Transmissions for most applications


*Includes:*


BSH Intake Tubing with integrated DV relocation bung and CNC machined MAF flange
BSH True Seal Airbox with Rubber Trim Lock
BSH Proprietary Air Filter with Powerstack Top
BSH Silicone Coupler
All clamps and hardware needed for installation

*Application Guide:*

The following vehicles have been confirmed for fitment. If your application is not listed and you would like to check with us, or if you see an application not listed that you know will work, please post up or email [email protected] and we will get it listed.


VW MK5 GTI 2.0T FSI Transverse
VW MK5 GLI 2.0T FSI Transverse
VW MK5 Jetta 2.0T FSI Transverse
VW Eos 2.0T FSI Transverse
Audi A3 2.0T FSI Transverse
VW Skoda Octavia 2.0T FSI Transverse

*Note:*

For Passat customers, this intake will only fit if you have a manual transmission. This kit will work on 6spd or DSG VW's and Audi A3's.
DV kit and PCV kits are available separate from this intake.










*In Stock:*

This product is considered a normal stock item and will typically ship the same day as ordered. If there is a delay in your order you will be emailed promptly with a lead time and options. 

*Local Pickup or Fastest Shipping:*

North American Motorsports - New York

PG Performance - BC Canada

*Ordering:*

To place an order for the *BSH 2.0T FSI True Seal Intake* or the *BSH 2.0T FSI Heat Shield* follow the proper link to our secure website. You will receive notifications from processing to completion on the status of your order. We accept all major credit cards, Paypal, money orders and wire transfers.
If you are interested in paying by money or wire transfer, please give us a call or email so we can help you to arrange. 

*Shipping:*

All orders will be shipped FedEX.
International shipping is available through our online store. For multi piece orders please contact us for shipping quotes.

*Hours of Operations:*

Monday - Friday from 9AM to 5 PM
Saturday and Sunday we stay home but http://www.bshspeedshop.com is never closed!

*Contact info:*

Phone: 602-606-7973
E-Mail: [email protected]










We thank you for choosing our products and look forward to working with you from start to finish on your project.
​


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Description: BSH Bullet Proof DV Kit*
BSH Bulletproof DV Kit allows you to quit worrying about your prone to failure factory rubber diaphragm valve and sets you up for the performance you desire! By relocating the valve to the front of the motor closest to the throttle body, the BSH Bulletproof DV kit is able to get air in and out of the motor as quickly and efficiently as possible. No longer is air forced to stop at the throttle body and turn around only to go all the way back to the turbo before being vented, no more is air forced to travel the entire length of the intercooler plumbing before entering the motor while in vacuum, with the Bulletproof DV kit, you get performance now!

*Features:*
By minimizing the length of vacuum line between the pressure/vacuum source and the DV the Bulletproof DV kit responds faster than any valve on the market. This is great for your turbo's health as the larger volume of air your modified car is flowing can be vented without the chance of stalling your hard working turbocharger.

Included in each kit (but can be removed by choice) is our billet boost tap.











*Description: BSH Billet Boost Tap*

Untidy engine bays and the potential for vacuum leaks can quickly pull the fun out of any auto project. BSH handles this with its easy to install Billet Boost Tap. This machined product attaches to the factory inlet manifold providing an easy and clean to tap into source for boost/vacuum allowing you to run an aftermarket DV or boost gauge without a messy cluster of T’d into lines. A must have part for your turbo project and a great value in one of our packages. 


*Benefits:*


Smoother transition between vacuum and boost
Improved Throttle Response 
Decreased Turbo 'Lag' 
Enhanced Sound of Turbo and recirculation 
Installs in an Hour 
Boost Tap allows for ease of future modifications



*Includes:*


Mega Sized Diverter Valve

1x 1.5” 90° silicone elbow
1x 1.5” straight coupler
BSH MAF elbow ( not included in kits designed for BSH intake)
1x 2.75” to 2.5” silicone Reducer ( not included in kits designed for BSH intake)
1x 2.75” straight Coupler ( not included in kits designed for BSH intake)
1x 3” to 2.75” silicone reducer (Designed for fitment to any 3” intake on the market)
All clamps and hardware required for installation


*Fitment Guide*
We have confirmed fitment on the following vehicles Please check back to our site over time to see our confirmed application guide as it grows. 
If you know it will work, please feel free to share information for our forum viewers!



VW MK5 GTI 2.0T FSI Transverse
VW MK5 GLI 2.0T FSI Transverse
VW MK5 Jetta 2.0T FSI Transverse *
VW Eos 2.0T FSI Transverse *
Audi A3 2.0T FSI Transverse *
VW Skoda Octavia 2.0T FSI Transverse*


*Note:*
There are three specific kits designed to work with any intake on the market please click through to our website to determine which DV kit will work with your intake. This kit was designed to work on cars that came from the factory with a noise pipe. Cars marked with * will require additional hardware. Please email BSH with any questions. [email protected] 











*In Stock:*

These products are considered a normal stock item and will typically ship the same day as ordered. If there is a delay in your order you will be emailed promptly with a lead time and options. 

*Local Pickup or Fastest Shipping:*

North American Motorsports - New York

*Ordering:*

To place an order for the *BSH 2.0T FSI Bullet Proof DV Kit* or the *BSH Billet Boost Tap* follow the link to our secure website. You will receive notifications from processing to completion on the status of your order. We accept all major credit cards, Paypal, money orders and wire transfers.
If you are interested in paying by money or wire transfer, please give us a call or email so we can help you to arrange. 

*Shipping:*

All orders will be shipped FedEX.
International shipping is available through our online store. For multi piece orders please contact us for shipping quotes.

*Hours of Operations:*

Monday - Friday from 9AM to 5 PM
Saturday and Sunday we stay home but http://www.bshspeedshop.com is never closed!

*Contact info:*

Phone: 602-606-7973
E-Mail: [email protected]











We thank you for choosing our products and look forward to working with you from start to finish on your project.​


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*BSH 2.0T FSI FMIC Kit*










This kit separates itself from all competition by using an industry leading Garrett/Honeywell intercooler core. Utilizing the efficiency of this top shelf core allowed BSH to minimize the size of the core to keep response high and pressure drop low. Lightweight aluminum plumbing and brackets keep the weight of the kit down while at the same time allowing for a simple bolt on installation.

*Testing:*
In our road testing this intercooler combination dropped inlet air temperature by 7 degrees on a bone stock 2.0t and 16 degrees on a Stage 2 + car. Data logs are available for viewing by clicking more images at the top of this page. This same intercooler is used on our built motor GT3076R shop car which has already broken the 500 bhp mark. 

*Benefits:*


Proprietary Aluminum End Tanks
Garrett Bar and Plate Core design
5 Ply silicone couplers
NO Trimming to any body components
Fits ANY Stock or Aftermarket Bumper Cover
Adaptor Coupling for Stock Plumbing


*Includes:*


Garrett 550 hp Core
BSH Aluminum Intercooler Piping
BSH Aluminum Intercooler Brackets
Silicone Hoses
T Bolt Clamps
All hardware needed for installation













*BSH 2.0T FSI Integrated Throttle Body Pipe*










BSH is proud to introduce you to a truly integrated charge pipe system to the TSI performance community. Featuring a reduction in bends and no diameter changes this addition to your intercooler system will prevent added turbulence to the incoming air to the engine providing smoother power delivery and greater top end potential. Integrated into our throttle pipe system is a pair of our CNC machined *next generation* water methanol injection bungs and a CNC machined noise pipe/dv relocation port. These options set you up to seamlessly integrate any and all options (including full noise pipe delete!) without needing to fabricate your own solutions. 

*Benefits:*


Improved Throttle Response 
Decreased Turbo 'Lag' 
Enhanced Sound of engine
Installs in an Hour 
Maintains All Factory Emissions Components 
Fits Both Manual and Automatic (DSG) Transmissions for most applications


*Includes:*


BSH Integrated Throttle Pipe
BSH Silicone Hose Kit
Two Methanol Bung block off plugs
O-Ring Sealed DV port block off
Hose Clamps
MAP Sensor Hardware


*Application Guide:*

The following vehicles have been confirmed for fitment. If your application is not listed and you would like to check with us, or if you see an application not listed that you know will work, please post up or email [email protected] and we will get it listed.


VW MK5 GTI 2.0T FSI Transverse
VW MK5 GLI 2.0T FSI Transverse
VW MK5 Jetta 2.0T FSI Transverse
VW MK5 GTI 2.0T TSI Transverse
VW MK5 GLI 2.0T TSI Transverse
VW MK5 Jetta 2.0T TSI Transverse












*In Stock:*

This product is considered a normal stock item and will typically ship the same day as ordered. If there is a delay in your order you will be emailed promptly with a lead time and options. 

*Local Pickup or Fastest Shipping:*

North American Motorsports - New York

*Ordering:*

To place an order for the *BSH 2.0T TSI Throttle Body Pipe* follow the proper link to our secure website. You will receive notifications from processing to completion on the status of your order. We accept all major credit cards, Paypal, money orders and wire transfers.
If you are interested in paying by money or wire transfer, please give us a call or email so we can help you to arrange. 

*Shipping:*

All orders will be shipped FedEX.
International shipping is available through our online store. For multi piece orders please contact us for shipping quotes.

*Hours of Operations:*

Monday - Friday from 9AM to 5 PM
Saturday and Sunday we stay home but http://www.bshspeedshop.com is never closed!

*Contact info:*

Phone: 602-606-7973
E-Mail: [email protected]

We thank you for choosing our products and look forward to working with you from start to finish on your project.









​


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*BSH & Snow Performance Boost Cooler Combo Pack*
BSH has joined forces with Snow Performance to provide you with the perfect one stop shop to suit your water/methanol injection needs. 
We will be offering special pricing on combination packs of any arrangement of parts you may need to complete your project.

*BSH/Snow Performance FSI Combo Pack 1*
Every Purchase of a Snow Performance stage 2 Boost Cooler Kit comes with a FREE Boost tap!
Individually priced, this setup would cost $469.99. Bought as a package through BSH this costs *$419.99*.

*BSH/Snow Performance FSI Combo Pack 2*
To get your hands on a Snow Performance Stage 2 kit, Boost tap, & a BSH Throttle Pipe you would normally have to spend $650. 
You can now get the most complete and easy to install package at a savings of $82! Bought as a package through BSH, you pay *$569.99*! 

If you have questions we have answers! You can reach us by E-Mail at [email protected]

*Ordering:*
To place an order for the any of these products follow the link to our secure website. You will receive notifications from processing to completion on the status of your order. We accept all major credit cards, Paypal, money orders and wire transfers.

Don't hesitate to call. Our trained staff is always standing by to help you place your order or answer any questions you may have.










****WHY METHANOL INJECTION****

*Performance:*
No intercooler, factory or upgraded can lower inlet temps like methanol injection. This combined with methanol's increased resistance to detonation gives you race gas performance at pump gas prices! Our in house dyno testing has proven 22whp on a 2.0T!

22 whp gained on a stage 1 car! 


*Reliability & Support:*
We have been using methanol injection on our in house 2.0t and our personal vehicles for years in the US and have sold thousands of kits to customers all across the world. To date we have not gotten a single contact other then to tell us how much the customer was enjoying the product.

We work directly with our Manufacturers to make sure your satisfaction continues after the sale and into the ownership process. We run these kits on our shop cars and have first hand experience in tuning and installing them. 

All in all this is by far one of the biggest bang for the buck modifications you can do to your FSI or TSI equipped vehicle.











*Snow Performance Stage 2 Boost cooler*

Get better IAT reduction and detonation control with the Stage 2 2.0T Boost Cooler kit . This kit uses manifold boost pressure to determine when and how much fluid to inject. Proportionally injecting according to boost pressure gives the most accurate delivery of water-methanol and allows the most cooling and performance improvement over the widest range. This offers accurate injection for small, quick spooling turbos. Enjoy more power over a wide range with smooth, seamless delivery. For higher boost applications (over 25psi), the controller can be upgraded to Snow's VC100 unit. Now with Lifetime Warranty - please call for details.


*Kit includes:*


UHO (Ultra High Output) 250 psi Pump
3 Quart Reservoir
Digital Variable Controller
3 Nozzles To Cover a Wide Range of Horsepower
All Required Hardware Needed For Installation
Comprehensive Instructions


*Benefits of running the Snow Performance Methanol Injection Kit:*


Lowers inlet temperatures between 50-150 degrees
Increases the octane of 93 octane gas to roughly 112
Allows you to run race gas programs without the expense
Lowers Exhaust Gas Temperatures
Steam Cleans the Inside of the Engine



*BSH 2.0T FSI Integrated Throttle Body Pipe*









Featuring a reduction in bends and no diameter changes this addition to your intercooler system will prevent added turbulence to the incoming air to the engine providing smoother power delivery and greater top end potential. Integrated into our throttle pipe system is a pair of our CNC machined *next generation* water methanol injection bungs and a CNC machined noise pipe/dv relocation port. These options set you up to seamlessly integrate any and all options (including full noise pipe delete!) without needing to fabricate your own solutions. 

*Benefits:*


Improved Throttle Response 
Decreased Turbo 'Lag' 
Enhanced Sound of engine
Installs in an Hour 
Maintains All Factory Emissions Components 
Fits Both Manual and Automatic (DSG) Transmissions for most applications


*Includes:*


BSH Integrated Throttle Pipe
BSH Silicone Hose Kit
Two Methanol Bung block off plugs
O-Ring Sealed DV port block off
Hose Clamps
MAP Sensor Hardware



*BSH Billet Boost Tap*








Nothing says "almost there" like a bunch of t'd off lines cluttering your engine bay. BSH helps you tidy up your lines and provide a proper signal for your components with use of its billet boost tap for your FSI or TSI equipped vehicle. Utilizing CAD drawing and CNC Lathe machining this part is a perfect fit every time. The BSH boost tap comes with two ports so you can run your boost gauge, dv, methanol injection, or any other part you may want that requires a boost or vacuum signal to function.












*In Stock:*
These products are considered a normal stock item and will typically ship the same day as ordered. If there is a delay in your order you will be emailed promptly with a lead time and options. 


*Ordering:*
*BSH/Snow Performance FSI Combo Pack 1*
Every Purchase of a Snow Performance stage 2 FSI Boost Cooler Kit comes with a FREE Boost tap!
Individually priced, this setup would cost $469.99. Bought as a package through BSH this costs *$419.99*.

*BSH/Snow Performance FSI Combo Pack 2*
To get your hands on a Snow Performance Stage 2 kit, Boost tap, & a BSH Throttle Pipe you would normally have to spend $650. 
You can now get the most complete and easy to install package at a savings of $82! Bought as a package through BSH, you pay *$569.99*! 

If you have questions we have answers! You can reach us by E-Mail at [email protected]

To place an order for the any of these products follow the link to our secure website. You will receive notifications from processing to completion on the status of your order. We accept VISA, Master Card, AMEX, Discover, Pay-Pal, money orders and wire transfers.

Don't hesitate to call. Our trained staff is always standing by to help you place your order or answer any questions you may have.

*Shipping:*
All orders will be shipped FedEX.
International shipping is available through our online store. For multi piece orders please contact us for shipping quotes.

*Hours of Operations:*
Monday - Friday from 9AM to 5 PM
Saturday and Sunday we stay home but http://www.bshspeedshop.com is never closed!

*Contact info:*
Phone: 602-606-7973
E-Mail: [email protected]
AIM: BSHSoeedShop
​


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

reserved 4


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

reserved 5


----------



## kimhemm (Aug 8, 2008)

I have pretty much all the options on my car and they work great. 

They also fit on both Seat Altea and the Seat Leon Cupra 1P if we have any other european readers in here


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

Wow, real clamps are supplied with the intercooler kit. Nice. From my track experience I've found that cheapo worm clamps regularly and often work themselves loose in this application. But why no T-clamps with the TB kit? They can also get loose.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

Good eye! :thumbup: 

the bracket holds the TB pipe to the engine firmly so T-Bolts aren't needed up top and the bottom uses the factory clamp. If you are running an aftermarket FMIC and have hard charge piping I would also recommend using T-Bolts on the lower connection.


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

What is the diameter of the piping used in the Intake? 

And finnaly I got the Manifold...


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

Website Prices are going back up tomorrow!


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

CLestat said:


> What is the diameter of the piping used in the Intake?
> 
> And finnaly I got the Manifold...


:thumbup::thumbup: :beer:

Pretty awesome Manifold!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

All new shopping experience at www.bshspeedshop.com. New interactive order updates, 1 screen checkout, easier to manage back end and so on. There is still more to do but the store is up and open for business.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## RruizGTI (May 2, 2007)

just installed my tru seal intake/ dv relocation kit and i really like it. i did notice however that i get a few low popping sounds (almost sounds like a light fart haha) from my intake. ive checked my connections and they seem ok im not sure what you guys think it might be. i also installed my pcv fix/ competion can. overall the parts not only look great in the engine bay but they feel even better when i drive. anything will help. 
TIA


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

The popping sound is most likely the check valve in the rear PCV hose that runs from the valve cover to the inlet pipe.

you can Punch the valve out of the line or make another line that doesn't have the valve in it and the popping will go away.


----------



## RruizGTI (May 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The popping sound is most likely the check valve in the rear PCV hose that runs from the valve cover to the inlet pipe.
> 
> you can Punch the valve out of the line or make another line that doesn't have the valve in it and the popping will go away.


i hate to be a newb right now but is there anyway you can provide a pic showing what your explaining? i know ive read about this before so im going to check it out and see what i find.
tia


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

RruizGTI said:


> just installed my tru seal intake/ dv relocation kit and i really like it. i did notice however that i get a few low popping sounds (almost sounds like a light fart haha) from my intake. ive checked my connections and they seem ok im not sure what you guys think it might be.


my BSH Intake is also making some whistling sounds...sometimes almost like a jet engine or something -- very high pitched. i know it's supposed to make noise, but mine is different than others.

running fine, so not too worried, but just thought i'd share.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

Go to www.bshspeedshop.com and enter in waterfest11 for a discount!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

BSH sponsored Waterfest sale is still going on even though Waterfest is over. Go to bshspeedshop.com and use the coupon code: waterfest11 to get your 11% off all BSH products.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

BSH sponsored Waterfest sale is still going on even though Waterfest is over. Go to bshspeedshop.com and use the coupon code: *waterfest11 to get your 11% off ALL BSH products. SALES ENDS SUNDAY!*


----------



## Andreinen (Nov 3, 2010)

BSH FMIC Intercooler is right for a Seat Leon Cupra My08?

Or I have to cut something?


----------



## jonpark (Aug 14, 2011)

I recently bought a used BSH intake for FSI engine from vortex and he didn't include the screws for maf. 
What is the thread pitch on those? Would you send me two screws to me if I pay for them?


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Is there a Throttle Pipe specially designed for 2.0T FSI with K04 from factory? I believe I wouldn't need the port neither for the relocated DV or for the amplification pipe... my car came without any amplification pipe from factory... This would apply as well for the new Volkswagen Golf R MKVI.


----------

